# Does Costco [Kauai] have [wetsuits for women?]



## ThreeLittleBirds (Dec 7, 2013)

Does the Costco on Kauai sell shorty/wetsuits for women? Thanks to my sedentary lifestyle from being in school, I need one a size or two larger than the one I have.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Dec 7, 2013)

When we were on Kauai in May of this year, Costco did have short wet suits and snorkel gear.  

The next time you're in your local Costco, you might go to the customer service desk, and have them search the Costco data base, to see if Kauai still has wet suits in stock.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Dec 17, 2013)

Now I'm wondering if the Costco on Kauai has Honolulu Cookie Company cookies.

The Maui Costco had them last year.

A friend just did me a tremendous favor, and asked for pay by these cookies. Not sure if there is anywhere to buy them on Kauai.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 17, 2013)

Tommy Bahama stores carry Honolulu Cookie company products on the mainland and Hawaii, there is one at Poipu.

http://www.honolulucookie.com/locations.asp#partners

and you can order online, but that's not as good as going to the store and trying all the samples 



Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you! I'll take a nice walk there and justify the sampling


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 25, 2013)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> Does the Costco on Kauai sell shorty/wetsuits for women? ...


Aloha,
While looking for other stuff in Walmart, I notice they have a limited selection in the back toward the right corner as you walk in.
Jack


----------

